# Honey BeeHealthy



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

You said you are on a flow. See what happens during a dearth. I've never used, but I'm just saying.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Hey Shannon how r ya.
OK but syrup alone will stir them up in a dearth for sure. I want to dose them through the syrup and had hoped the HBH would facilitate that but they aren't real interested. Of course sometimes it takes em a while to get going on it but still, I am surprised not to have any appreciable effect on attraction.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Did you do the little dance before you fed?? You have to do the dance!


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

So THAT'S it! No, I didn't. Next time for sure.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

Tom,

I haven't seen much difference either. I started using it last summer with some hives and have fed it to some into this spring. I am not sure if I will keep using it or not as it is kind of expensive. I started using it to entice hives with some nosema to take feed.

I do like the way that it makes all of my equipment smell though.


----------



## Merlyn Votaw (Jun 23, 2008)

I have better luck when I put 1 cup of cidar vingar with each gallon of 1:1 sw.I also use it in my spray bottle.Run your own test like I did when I put Boardman feeder on each side of the same hive.one with cidar vingar and one without.It may not work for you but what have you hot to loose by trying ?Remember cidar vingar not white vingar


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

HBH worked like a charm for me last summer. Fed it to all my splits as I got them ready for winter. I can honestly say they did go to sw with HBH before they went to plain sw. Test for yourself. Do some open feeding with one having HBH and the other with plain sw. It won't even be close.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Sorry Tom I've never used it, so no differents here.
My bees are still trying to use up what last years bees stored.:lookout:


----------



## JensLarsen (Mar 14, 2007)

Sucrose is odorless, _anything _that scents the feed will obviously attract more bees. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sucrose


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

You are feeding when they are bringing in honey? You just have to mix your syrup better than nature, like watering in the rain. I have never tasted HBH honey and I am not likely to start.


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

I did a couple of late splits last year and fed them 2:1 with HBH to build them up for winter.They really packed the honey in.I had a couple of the hives starve out on the last little cold snap(with plenty of honey left in the hive) so I extracted what was left in 1-deep,1 shallow,and 1 medium and I got around 6 gallons of beautiful honey that taste like HBH.I guess I will feed it back this fall on some week hives.


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

Put five ml of emulsified thymol into your sw, works just as well,and the bee's also go mad for it, more than plain sw,love that thymol aroma.


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

I dont see them take it much during a flow. but when the flow stops they will really jump on it. I have noticed robbing when there is no flow. so i reduce the entrance on the small hives and put feed on them.


----------

